# Enterprise Solutions > SAP R/3 SAP FICO team members roles names and responsibilities

## panthulu naveen

This is Naveen. 

Pls. tell me how a fresher in SAP FICO can get a job as FICO consultant or what is first position for fresher in SAP FICO, and suggest me good steps. Tell me about common tickets in SAP FICO, Step by step about SAP FICO team members roles names and responsibilities. 

Pls. tell me because this question is being asked in every interview i am trying a lot to get the answer for this question.

----------


## kalashankar

Can you please tell me how to configure AP/AR/GL,Banking & CCA.

----------


## kalashankar

Please Explian 
1)tax on sales and purchases 
2) use of tax 
3) Vat 
4) jurisdiction code

----------

